# Banff Gate Mountain Resort owners - expansion vote



## barto (May 15, 2006)

Just realized that since we can't make the AGM in Calgary at the end of the month we needed to get our proxy votes in on the special question included in our package about giving approval to the board to negotiate with someone about putting up to 46 more chalets on this hill!

We voted NO, and I think most of the rest should as well.  46 is an awful lot, with no additional details yet.

Talking with staff at the resort (whom I trust), they didn't get good vibes from the individual leading the proposal - someone who's not really interested in the area, just making money, so take that for what it's worth (3rd-hand opinion!), but the current manager Andrea was looking to put forward her own proposal for some expansion if that's what owners want.

Personally, I'd rather keep it at the current size and pay a little more in maintenance fees.  This current situation is what we liked when we bought in, so changing that doesn't appeal at all to us.

Your thoughts?  

If you're also doing a proxy vote, it has to be in by 4:30 PM on May 15th, so not much time!

Bart


----------



## Farm girl (May 20, 2006)

Bart, we're going to be attending the meeting on the 29th and hopefully there will be a bit more information coming out about it then.  Are there any questions that you would like us to put forward for you?  We haven't really put much thought to the question yet because we'd like to hear the complete spiel first.

Julie


----------



## barto (Jun 21, 2006)

Farm girl said:
			
		

> Bart, we're going to be attending the meeting on the 29th and hopefully there will be a bit more information coming out about it then.  Are there any questions that you would like us to put forward for you?  We haven't really put much thought to the question yet because we'd like to hear the complete spiel first.
> 
> Julie



Oops - forgot to check back again before the meeting, then managed to sneak in an Alaskan cruise in the meantime.  

I haven't really heard what happened at the meeting - can you give any details?  Or do you know if the AGM minutes have been posted in the members-only web site?  (I can't find an invoice that has my login info)

thanks!

Bart


----------



## Farm girl (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Bart.

I think a lot of people had the idea that we were voting on whether or not to go ahead with an expansion of the resort.  Actually, it was a vote giving the board the authority to look into a possible expansion.  If they are presented with an idea or plan that they like from an interested party or parties, they will still have to go to the members for a vote on it.

We have a new resort manager now and she seems to have lots of ideas to get the resort up and going.  She's setting up golf and other vacation type packages with local businesses for the people who are staying at the resort.  She seems to be a hard worker and very much on top of things so I'm looking forward to seeing what she'll do.  

I just took a look at the members only part of the website and nothing has been posted about the 2006 AGM yet.  If you can't find your account number to access that part of the site, I'm sure they'd respond to you if you send them an email.

Julie


----------



## barto (Aug 4, 2006)

Farm girl said:
			
		

> Hi Bart.
> 
> I think a lot of people had the idea that we were voting on whether or not to go ahead with an expansion of the resort.  Actually, it was a vote giving the board the authority to look into a possible expansion.  If they are presented with an idea or plan that they like from an interested party or parties, they will still have to go to the members for a vote on it.



You're probably right that people had the idea that it was a vote on the general *concept* of expansion, but that's not how it was worded on the sheet we got in the mail before the AGM - that one said specifically about a proposal from a particular individual from the U.S. to expand in a certain way.

Not very many details with that to make a decision, unfortunately, but we voted no to BOTH the specific proposal AND the general concept of expansion - we like it the way it is, actually!  



> We have a new resort manager now and she seems to have lots of ideas to get the resort up and going.  She's setting up golf and other vacation type packages with local businesses for the people who are staying at the resort.  She seems to be a hard worker and very much on top of things so I'm looking forward to seeing what she'll do.


Yes, we got to talk with Andrea during our July visit and got some more info - the Canmore town council has turned down all their expansion proposals so far (a backlash to all the approvals that the Three Sisters project had gotten, supposedly).  There was some thought that the expansion thing would give some more money to the resort for a couple of years, but then we'd be back at pretty much the same situation after those units sold anyway.  <shrug>

And yes, she does seem to have lots of ideas, although not all are 'winners' in our opinion...one in particular was to put in a 'high-end' miniature golf course there somewhere.  For our money, we think that would dramatically change the 'feel' of the resort, but I guess we'll see how things go...



> I just took a look at the members only part of the website and nothing has been posted about the 2006 AGM yet.  If you can't find your account number to access that part of the site, I'm sure they'd respond to you if you send them an email.
> 
> Julie



Excellent idea - I keep forgetting to look for my last statement to get my account number.

Bart


----------

